# Sony's 1st OLED TV, the 2017 A1E series



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Sony's new A1E OLED TV series will be available in 55", 65" and 77" screen sizes. 

Our dedicated *A1E series webpage is now live*.

The 1st allocation is launching sooner than expected, but very limited supply.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Ron Mertens, Editor-in-Chief of OLED-Info publishes an article about LG's W7 installation in our showroom. 

Highly recommend this good read.[/B]


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

Just saw sony prices and could not believe my eyes that sony as usual showed their arrogant clueless attitude demanding 5k for 55 inch  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Sony's new 55" A1E 4K OLED TV is $3,999, which is $500 higher than LG's lowest priced, 55" C7 2017 4K OLED TV.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Sony was very kind to us and released our 1st 55" and 65" A1E allocations that are shipping today!!


----------



## HONOR (Aug 17, 2011)

I haven't been active for a long time, but decided to get back in the game! Just wanted to give a special thanks to Robert and Wendy at VE. I'm not the easiest customer to deal with, but after working with them for ~4 years now they are simply the best. Robert, this is TV number 6:grin2: and i'm loving it matched with my PC!


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you for your loyalty to us and very kind words! We all enjoy working with you and glad you are enjoying your new Sony OLED TV!


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

We're heading over to the Westwood Gallery in lower NYC to see Sony's A1Es exhibit showcasing the world famous artist Kaz Shirane work. 










Here's the link to Sony's press release on the event. 

I'll also be there tomorrow and we'd love to see our Hometheatershack.com friends at this very special event! Stop by if you are in the NYC area.


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

Robert any idea when 77 inch will be available and for how much?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Sony's 77" A1E is scheduled to launch early September. They did list the price at $14,999, but told us that it might be slightly higher. So no official price at this moment.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Check out my Instagram video of Sony's A1E exhibit of KAZ Shirame's art in a dedicated live demo room.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Just one more pic of the upstairs demo room with my wife Wendy and I marveling at the stunning exhibit of KAZ Shirame work. 










Sony also had several A1E in a second exhibit downstairs along with the new short throw projector VPL-VZ1000ES that delivered an absolutely beautiful image on a 100" screen. We just received our store demo VZ1000ES and the engineering and design are very forward thinking.


----------

